# slapd couldn't start



## tehalan (Nov 10, 2019)

When I try to run the slapd and I got the warning said its could not start,




after that I got check with my debug file it shows 



What should i do?


----------



## acheron (Nov 10, 2019)

Upgrade your system, 10.4 is not supported anymore.


----------



## tehalan (Nov 10, 2019)

but this host is using jail system and couldnt update my system


----------



## msplsh (Nov 11, 2019)

Did you just recently install slapd and update your packages?  Because that's what they mean by "not supported": Ports has outrun your install.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2019)

Support for 10.4 ended in October 2018.









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				



Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## tehalan (Nov 11, 2019)

thanks guys, problem is solved and is not about the system. I forgot to put the rootpassword when run the service.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2019)

You should upgrade nonetheless. There is no more support for 10.4, security and other issues will not get fixed. And there's no guarantee ports will continue to work.


----------

